# Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II Teardown



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2015)

```
<p>Roger at LensRentals.com has done a teardown of the brand new Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II and has come away very impressed.</p>
<blockquote><p>I know I can’t really, without showing you dozens of other lenses, do a good job of impressing you with just how robustly engineered this lens is. I will say that the insides look more like what we’d expect to see in a 500mm f/4 or 600mm f/4 lens, rather than a telezoom. It’s by far the most heavily engineered zoom lens Aaron and I have ever seen; and we’ve seen the insides of dozens of lenses in this range.</p>
<p>Well done, Canon engineers, well done!</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/canon-100-400-is-l-mk-ii-teardown-best-built-lens-ever" target="_blank">Read and see the teardown at LensRentals.com</a></p>
<p><strong><strong><strong>Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2199: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, man! 
On one hand it makes me cry :'( seeing such a great lens torn down.
On the other hand it's good to read the conclusions and to see how well this is made.
I'll start saving for it


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2015)

the price increase over the older 100-400 is warranted if Canon has improved the build quality of the lens to this degree. thoroghly impressed with this lens.


----------



## Harv (Feb 13, 2015)

Hats off to Roger for doing this. I thoroughly enjoyed reading the report. Great job by both Roger and Canon.

I was already in love with mine and now I am even more so. ;D


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 13, 2015)

I would never have the nerve to tear down one of my perfectly functioning lenses, but I watch Roger's work with morbid glee.

This report only reinforces my already high level of satisfaction with this lens. I usually wait for a rebate, sale or other deal when buying a new lens, but I had waited years for the 100-400 II to be announced and released, so I bought mine in December, after the initial round of positive reviews. Couldn't be more pleased with it, and I'm not missing the $200 bucks or so I might've saved by waiting for a deal.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 13, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> On one hand it makes me cry :'( seeing such a great lens torn down.



The difference between a surgeon and a butcher is that the surgeon can put it all back together again... 8)


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice. 
Would be even nicer if there were Canon mirrorless Ff cameras as well built as a Sony A7 II. 
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/the-a7ii-teardown-a-look-inside-sonys-new-camera


----------



## Besisika (Feb 13, 2015)

Machaon said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > On one hand it makes me cry :'( seeing such a great lens torn down.
> ...


Butcher or surgeon it is still creepy when you cut down your own kid in order to find out what he is made up.
Nevertheless, he did us a good favor - high class surgeon. Better than drop it down on an asphalt, I guess.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 13, 2015)

This is awesome to read. I've updated my review with this information and linkage to the article. Roger's work is invaluable because, unlike we lens reviewers, he has intimate knowledge of what works in internal construction. The photography world is a better place because of him


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Feb 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Nice.
> Would be even nicer if there were Canon mirrorless Ff cameras as well built as a Sony A7 II.
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/the-a7ii-teardown-a-look-inside-sonys-new-camera



The only thing holding me back from buying a Sony A7 series camera is the lack of weather sealing (as covered in lensrental's teardown). It's rainy 2/3 of the year in the Pacific Northwest and I just don't feel confident relying on a non-weather sealed camera when on outdoor assignments.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not terribly impressed with the optics (a good improvement, but not great), but after seeing this, I want that lens.

Canon should send Roger a cut when he does these.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 14, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This is awesome to read. I've updated my review with this information and linkage to the article. Roger's work is invaluable because, unlike we lens reviewers, he has intimate knowledge of what works in internal construction. The photography world is a better place because of him


Well done to you and Roger! Now my G.A.S. is hitting me again.


----------



## infared (Feb 16, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This is awesome to read. I've updated my review with this information and linkage to the article. Roger's work is invaluable because, unlike we lens reviewers, he has intimate knowledge of what works in internal construction. The photography world is a better place because of him



Here HERE! I second that thought...Roger and his team have furthered my knowledge of photography in ways that always surprise me....and all that from a guy who has been known to wear a lens case on his head as a hat. Ya have to love it!


----------

